# Has anyone bought 4 wheeler tires from there local tire store?



## FL.cowboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I am looking at buying some tires. Just don't know where the best deals are at and if anyone has tried there local tire stores 

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I got my MOTO MTC's from my local dealer and he beat all the web's prices and even mounted for free. It don't hurt to check out your local dealers at least the money stays in your home town.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

www.mudthrowers.com


----------



## FL.cowboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I'll have to go take a look. I remember hearing something like they won't order anything over 25's

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

? They should order whatever you want. As long as they can get from their suppliers.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I can help you out on certain brands but shipping would prob negate any savings unless you want some 29.5 outlaw 2's


----------



## FL.cowboy (Oct 15, 2010)

what kind of deals are you able to get?


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Right now all I have in stock is some 30 backs (skinny set) and 29.5 outlaw 2's (wide skinny set) that are new. Anything else your best bet would be mud-throwers.com because shipping cost kills my prices unless I have them sitting in the shop already.


----------



## abrady (Oct 10, 2011)

what do u want for the ol2's? and are the the over weight ones?


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I believe they are $650 picked up I think he told me they were the heavy ones but that's like $350 discount for 20lbs

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

$650 picked shipping will put them around 800


----------

